# Sorry Jim, Sorry Shawn but I see massive damage coming from the Brooklyn Torn



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Jim- 1z1299291397974661

Shawn- 1z1299251397866251

These will be there tomorrow.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

hova45 said:


> These will be there tomorrow.


Not even time enough to batten down the hatches ... nice !!!!! :tu


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Wait a min..What did I do now????






Shawn


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Can't wait to see the damage.
:tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Can't wait to see the damage.
> :tu


I think one is a little more massive than I usually do too.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Poor Jim... I can't wait to see the carnage!!

Now Shawn on the other hand... he just plain deserves it!!!!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

AHHHHH Ch*t... Hit the deck!!!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> AHHHHH Ch*t... Hit the deck!!!


your next :w


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Well Placed hits!!


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Roh Rohhhh How much more can the south take?


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Well as soon as I can dig out and find my wife's dog under the rubble there will be pics......Joey...it has just begun!!!






Shawn


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Way to go Joey!! Guess the working out is paying off - STRONG Bombs!!

On 2 deserving targets!!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Well..there was a knock on the door this early afternoon and my "I think I am a guard dog" wussy dog decided to growl and bark @ the UPS man..well I should of know something was up then...well I took the box back to my home office and the dog crawled under the desk to watch...well I cut the tape and thats all I remember....found the dog next door cowering under their car...Joey..you have bombed me, my wife and now me again..and this time you scared the hell out of my dog...this will not be forgotten...



heres the damage

Juan Lopez
AVO grey label
Camacho *****
Anjeo
Bolivar

Tin of Frog Morten on the Town
and a baggie of unidentified pipe tobacco



Please good brothers and sisters of the jungle...bump Joey's RG for me




Shawn


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

More Pics


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ssutton219 said:


> More Pics


can i have ur ashtray??? :r

nice stuff there....and consider joey taken care of :tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> More Pics


Shawn that is some aromatic egg nog


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

thank you sir..









Shawn


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> thank you sir..
> 
> Shawn


Shawn hope you enjoy what I sent


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Sorry for taking so long to reply but it has taken my fingers this long to cool off from the explosion. Here's the story: I was expecting something to come my way, but after running the tracking number and having it come up as invalid, I thought maybe Joey was just having some fun with me. So, I went to our high school's holiday basketball tournament with my grandson. However, I decided to cut it short in the afternoon in order to get home...just in case. You see, when Joey says he is sending your some cigars, it's a good idea to see if he's serious because when he sends cigars he makes sure they are top notch.

So, I go home and was a little disappointed when I didn't see a box sitting on the porch. So, I get the grandson out of the car and head for the door, to see, to my amazement that the UPS man had cleverly disguised it. Carefully picking it up, I head into the house where I drop my grandson on the floor, go into the kitchen, get a knife and begin surgery on the box. The next thing I remember I am waking up surrounded by cigars. After quickly checking and making sure my grandson was Ok...I started to explore the contents...and WHAT CONTENTS THEY WERE. After searching through the rubble that used to be my living room, bedroom and bathroom...here's what I came up with. BTW, I'd like to include pictures, but my camera was lost in the rubble.

There were 10 cigars in all! I am running from memory because my humi is at home and I'm not, but I remember all of them except one on which I'm a little "iffy". [Edit: The damage is accurate...these are the ten little explosives]. The damage:

Don Kiki Maduro
REO Maduro
Gurkha 
5 Vegas Cask Strength
AVO 80th
Bolivar Habana
A. Fuente Hemmingway
Diamond Crown Maxximus
La Flor Dominica Double Ligero
Opus X

I can't wait to smoke these. Joey made me promise to smoke them, as did my wonderful Canadian buddies with a previous bomb and I'm working my way through them. In all seriousness, it's great to have good friends who are concerned with making sure you are able to smoke some good cigars! Thank you Joey, you will never know how much I appreciate your kindness!!!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Looks good on ya Jim!! Now get to smoking!!!!!!!


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:<<La Flor Dominica Double Ligero>>

I forgot to mention that this is one of the rare ones with the Oscuro wrapper...or so I've been told.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Great hit on sume Brudd'as!


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

1z numbers, a UPS man!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

RaiderinKS said:


> 1z numbers, a UPS man!


do not try to hijack my stuff Raider:r


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

Bring it brooklyn joe.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

RaiderinKS said:


> Bring it brooklyn joe.


You should know better than to ty to start something with me, i dont just blow ppl out the box I destroy them.:mn


----------

